# my new avatarrr



## kingeightsix (Nov 24, 2006)

here it is, in full form


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kinda scare me, but I like it.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 24, 2006)

You made that? It's impressive.


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah, i didn't think it would look scary... it looks cool to me lol

i was just looking for a nice effect & i figured i'd add blood stains...

i could say that this is a portrait of my emotions at the moment...

i feel faceless... almost invisible... fading away... angry & in pain... not sure... just some real rough times right now.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's to rough times!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goin' through the shit mill myself, but you know that.
Avatar looks good. Very expressive, vivid.
If I made an avatar of my emotions, it would probably come to life and eat me from the toes up.
So you're a brave man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You got a friend down south. Hang in there baby, Friday's comin'.


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 24, 2006)

lol friday, monday, wednsday... they're all the same to me!!! SOMEONE KILL ME NOW!!!

buttt, thanks to you dudes @ gbatemp, i'm staying 3% sane... which is enough to keep me from going tompletely insane!


----------

